# HELP.....Kindle books on PC won't open any more!!



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

I ordered a K3 but could not wait for it too arrive without downloading a couple of books to my PC (doenloaded the reader app).  I am 1/3 of the way through a book, and all of the suddeen I cannot open it.  I get an error message that states: "The book could not be opened. Please remove the book from your device and redownload it".  It is happening to 2 of my 4 books.  I have removed them and redownloaded multiple times, and keep getting the same error.  How can I get these books to open again?

Thanks...Alaskan


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

As it's happening to more than one book it seems less likely that the book file is corrupt so I think the first thing to try is to remove and then reinstall the Kindle for PC software itself, rather than just the the books.

If that doesn't work I think you'll need to call Kindle CS at Amazon.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

That is what I was thinking, too.  I decided to reboot the computer before reloading it, and the reboot fixed it!!  Kind of strange that two of four books worked.  I thought the software was OK with two working.

Glad it works now.  Got hooked on this book and was having withdrawls!!  Can't wait to get my K3.  They are on back order!!

Thanks for your help!!!

Alaskan


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's amazing the things a reboot can fix. It often works on the Kindle itself too. Glad you managed to fix it.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, I'm back and so is my issue!!  Now, almost everytime I open the Kindle for PC software, at least one of my books will not open, yet the others still do.  I have rebooted many times, but it doesn't seem to fix it any more.  I have multiple times, removed the book and reconnected to Amazon and redownloaded it....still won't open.  I have removed the Kindle for PC software from the laptop, then reloaded it and redownloaded all of my books.  Still having issues.  The original book that would not open when I started this post will not open at all anymore.  I have not been able to open it for 3 days now.  This is killing me!!

Can anyone help me with this?  I sure hope my Kindle arrives soon and works better than this PC software is.

Thanks...Alaskan


----------

